# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Học làm giàu >  Chuyên nhập khẩu và phân phối máy tách màu gạo

## lehoang9999

LEHOANG JSC - Đơn vị nhập khẩu và phân phối máy tách màu gạo, máy phân loại nông sản hàng

Hàng chính hãng, uy tín, chất lượng. Bảo hành 12 tháng

Bạn cần tư vấn và hỗ trợ vui lòng liên hệ 
LEHOANGJSC
Office: 85B/135 Đội Cấn - Ba Đình - Hà Nội
Hotline: 09 777 30 666 / 02466508668
Email: huonglana11@gmail.com

----------

